# Can you use Cat5



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Can you use cat5 for remote heads? I saw this while doing a renovation and the inspector asked what the cat5 was for and I told him it was existing but was going to a remote head outside. 
Is this code compliant?


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> Can you use cat5 for remote heads? I saw this while doing a renovation and the inspector asked what the cat5 was for and I told him it was existing but was going to a remote head outside.
> Is this code compliant?


Sure, you can use cat5 for remote heads. You can use it to make them look like security cameras.

They aren't really made for carrying that kind of voltage.

Edit: I mean, 12v on that size of awg, over those distances.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Calculate your voltage drop with that tiny cable


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

No. Because its going into an enclosure that has either 120/208 or 277v so the cable jacket would need to be rated for such voltages ie. 600v rated jacket. Same premise as a Lurton homeworks system. Low voltage cable is ran to many line voltage switch boxes and that cable must have a 600v rated jacket.


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> No. Because its going into an enclosure that has either 120/208 or 277v so the cable jacket would need to be rated for such voltages ie. 600v rated jacket. Same premise as a Lurton homeworks system. Low voltage cable is ran to many line voltage switch boxes and that cable must have a 600v rated jacket.


Check out Belden cable. They do make Cat5 with 600V rated insulation. I have used this to tie-in power distribution panel communications. It should be available in either shielded or unshielded configurations.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> No. Because its going into an enclosure that has either 120/208 or 277v so the cable jacket would need to be rated for such voltages ie. 600v rated jacket. Same premise as a Lurton homeworks system. Low voltage cable is ran to many line voltage switch boxes and that cable must have a 600v rated jacket.


 

No, the low voltage and high voltage are kept seperate in the emergency egress sign. 

The load is 12 watts since we are not supposed to rely on a single filament to light an area. So (2) 6 watt heads @ 12 volts = 1 amp

If the heads are 6 feet away, that's 12 feet of VD. 16 guage is good for 5 [email protected] 15 feet of length.


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> No, the low voltage and high voltage are kept seperate in the emergency egress sign.
> 
> The load is 12 watts since we are not supposed to rely on a single filament to light an area. So (2) 6 watt heads @ 12 volts = 1 amp
> 
> If the heads are 6 feet away, that's 12 feet of VD. 16 guage is good for 5 [email protected] 15 feet of length.


Sorry, McClary.... Failed to read completely through, and thought he was referring to remote comm. Open mouth, insert foot! Have a good one.
:notworthy: :lol:


----------

